# Amazon App on Bolt not 4K ?



## SkyCar (May 31, 2017)

I have a new Bolt, and a 4K TV. Bolt claims to be 4K. I am an OTA user, so nothing there is 4K yet. That leaves the streaming Apps. My TV sees the HDMI connection from the Bolt as 3840x2160, which is good (4K). However, when playing a nominally 4K video from the Amazon App, the BOLT itself says that the video is 1080p, and it really doesn't look 4K to me. (In the Amazon App, the 1080p indication appeared when pausing the video.)








The Netflix App works as expected, and indicated a 4K resolution when playing a 4K video, and it looks great. (On Netflix, push the "info" button to see information about the stream. )

So, is this a known issue -- the Amazon app for BOLT just hasn't been updated yet?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Currently the only 4K apps are Netflix and YouTube - maybe Plex. None of the other apps including Amazon have been updated to support 4K.

*Edit:* As noted in post #10 Amazon now works with 4K on the Bolt!


----------



## SkyCar (May 31, 2017)

Thanks, atmuscarella. That's kinda surprising -- it's not like the BOLT or 4K just came out.


----------



## ubell (Oct 23, 2002)

I just got off the phone with a TiVo support supervisor. After 3 calls to support and 3 different answers (1 sent me a new hdmi cable) as to why my Bolt did not stream 4k with Amazon I insisted on talking to someone who could really tell me what was going on. After saying that the engineer who told me "Amazon app did not work at 4k and they were testing a fix" was incorrect, he eventually did find the report that said that there was a problem that they are working on with Amazon. No projected fix date known. He also stated that the first report of a problem came in last week?!? 
On my system neither Amazon nor Netflix works at 4k. Youtube does. So he is sending me a new box to try.
So as far as I can tell TiVo believes that Netflix works at 4k and there is a problem with Amazon at 4k. Since Netflix is not working for me, they are sending me a box to swap out.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

ubell said:


> So as far as I can tell TiVo believes that Netflix works at 4k and there is a problem with Amazon at 4k. Since Netflix is not working for me, they are sending me a box to swap out.


That seems a lot of extra effort and hassle for something that isn't a hardware issue.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Tivo should just get out of the app game. Been playing catchup for like 9 years and apps are only getting more important.

Partner with Roku or Amazon Fire or whoever, embed an extra chip on the motherboard if they must, and let them handle it with their universal searches talking to one another.


----------



## mpf541 (Nov 25, 2009)

I am about ready to give up on the bolt for good 4K content. Amazon does not deliver it. The plex app is now stopped when I switched to .mkv files. This may have some thing to do with the plex app as all other devices flex work fine. And netfilx which does do 4k it not very good at it. After recently getting the new Apple TV that supports dolby vision and HDR10. It is so depressing watching any thing but TV on the tivo. The amazon TV and new Apple TV just work better. I think tivo need to work with these companies and get the app on the tivo updated. I don't think that is going to happen though. You would think that they were one of the first to off 4K they would stay on top of it. But it looks like every other device on the market is doing a a much better job.


----------



## ajskejrerj (Oct 13, 2017)

Just tried it now, and it appears as though it now has 4K. The UHD tag appears on 4K stuff, and "Ultra HD" shows up in place of 1080p when watching content (and hitting pause). Guessing no HDR, though?


----------



## Jimbo687 (Dec 18, 2016)

I am having 4K problems also. Could the Bolt video settings affect this? My brother's Bolt shows "4k (automatic)" selected in settings under video resolution. My Bolt shows "1080p 60fps (automatic)". This would indicate his Bolt would automatically select resolutions up and including 4K while my unit will not. I believe during initial setup the box test your TV for supported resolutions and applies this to the "auto" selection under video resolutions. Are most Bolt user's displaying and selecting 4K (auto) or one of the specific video resolutions? I think I may have to do a complete erase and reset to force the unit to include 4K in (automatic) selections. Upgraded to 4K TV after initial TIVO setup. Any recommendations?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Amazon has 4K from the app on the Bolt now. I tested last night with several UHD titles and they all played back in UHD. As reported below the scrub bar.

Still no HDR though. But at least the Bolt is another option for Amazon UHD SDR content.

I have 2160P24 selected as one of the Bolt output options, since that is what the majority of UHD content is from the streaming apps. Everything I tested form Amazon last night was output at 2160P24.


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

Amazon now in 4K confirmed??? WOW this is huge! I was about to cancel my Prime membership because I could not justify paying for both Netflix for 4K content and Amazon. Now, I'll cancel Netflix and keep Amazon. 

Thank you Amazon for remembering us Tivo users!


----------



## zexel (Aug 4, 2012)

When trying to watch Amazon prime in 4K on my new bolt I keep getting a low bandwidth popup. My internet connection is 100 Mbps and tests at or near that. It is connected by* Ethernet cable. *I also tried wireless witch on my laptop runs 45 to 50 Mbps. Is there a problem with the bolt or is there some setting not correct.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Have you run www.speedtest.net when this happens? Some feeds are slower at different times of the day.


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

Amazon 4K works perfectly for me! I love it!!

Sent from my Google Chromebook Pixel (2015) using Tapatalk


----------



## zexel (Aug 4, 2012)

JoeKustra said:


> Have you run www.speedtest.net when this happens? Some feeds are slower at different times of the day.


Yes and it checks over 50 Mbps on my laptop.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

zexel said:


> Yes and it checks over 50 Mbps on my laptop.


That should be more than enough. Other posts -> Mini slight hiccups watching video using Powerline.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Good news Amazon finally got off there ass. I am starting to think we will see HDR once hydra hits


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

Amazon 4K not working on my Bolt +... I tried forcing a connection several times and restarted but it still doesn't work.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

zubinh said:


> Amazon 4K not working on my Bolt +... I tried forcing a connection several times and restarted but it still doesn't work.


Do we know if this was an update of the Bolt software (20.7.4) or just an app update (version?)?

Scott


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

HerronScott said:


> Do we know if this was an update of the Bolt software (20.7.4) or just an app update (version?)?
> 
> Scott


I'm still on 20.7.2...was there a recent update?


----------



## zexel (Aug 4, 2012)

ajskejrerj said:


> Just tried it now, and it appears as though it now has 4K. The UHD tag appears on 4K stuff, and "Ultra HD" shows up in place of 1080p when watching content (and hitting pause). Guessing no HDR, though?


I don't think it is really 4K. Compared to YOU TUBE it appears to be 1080p.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

YouTube streams are a lot higher bandwidth than amazon but it is 4k


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

zexel said:


> I don't think it is really 4K. Compared to YOU TUBE it appears to be 1080p.


The app is reporting it as Ultra HD for me. Although I never checked my router to see the bandwidth used.

Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

Is there a way of determining which Amazon Video app version one has? Nothing is showing in Ultra HD for me. I made sure the Video output is 4K in settings. Netflix and Youtube 4K works fine


----------



## zexel (Aug 4, 2012)

zubinh said:


> Is there a way of determining which Amazon Video app version one has? Nothing is showing in Ultra HD for me. I made sure the Video output is 4K in settings. Netflix and Youtube 4K works fine


Something strange is going on with the Amazon app. One time I open it the ultra hd programs are the're the next time the're not. Even when they are they only play for 5 to 15 minutes then quit. Anyone else seeing this. Tivo and Amazon support are useless, they blame each other.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Don't forget, use the HDMI that came with the bolt, go directly to TV and use the arc for audio back to the receiver. A lot of receivers say 4k ready but my Sony receiver is 4k ready but I get no 4k options from any service until I go directly to the TV. Also you must purchase the 4k option from Netflix. Lotta bases to cover to get it right. Like the Yankees did last nght


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mattyro7878 said:


> Don't forget, use the HDMI that came with the bolt, go directly to TV and use the arc for audio back to the receiver. A lot of receivers say 4k ready but my Sony receiver is 4k ready but I get no 4k options from any service until I go directly to the TV. Also you must purchase the 4k option from Netflix. Lotta bases to cover to get it right. Like the Yankees did last nght


It probably is 4K ready. But it just doesn't have HDCP 2.2. Which is needed to watch any protected UHD content. Like you watch from the streaming services. So for non protected content. The receiver would work with 4K.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

mattyro7878 said:


> A lot of receivers say 4k ready but my Sony receiver is 4k ready but I get no 4k options from any service until I go directly to the TV.t


Is it the Sony 550 receiver? I bought one a few days ago...and before I opened it I noticed it did not have HDCP 2.2.

I returned it and purchased a Pioneer receiver that does have HDCP 2.2.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

DeltaOne said:


> Is it the Sony 550 receiver? I bought one a few days ago...and before I opened it I noticed it did not have HDCP 2.2.
> 
> I returned it and purchased a Pioneer receiver that does have HDCP 2.2.


It was a first gen 4k model. Im not home so I can't give the model number. I will get back. It was not the 550


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

aaronwt said:


> It probably is 4K ready. But it just doesn't have HDCP 2.2. Which is needed to watch any protected UHD content. Like you watch from the streaming services. So for non protected content. The receiver would work with 4K.


I think that is correct


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 13, 2009)

Will there be HDR on the bolt or do we have to wait for the next iteration?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I WANT MORE said:


> Will there be HDR on the bolt or do we have to wait for the next iteration?


They have been saying for two years that they can enable HDR on the Bolt. Of course it takes TiVo forever to add things. It only took two years to add UHD to the Amazon app.

So I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for HDR on the Bolt.


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

I cant understand why I am not seeing Amazon 4K on the Bolt +. I checked the video settings and Netflix and Youtube work fine in 4K. I noticed I am on 20.7.4 now and still no Amazon 4K


----------



## ubell (Oct 23, 2002)

sfhub said:


> That seems a lot of extra effort and hassle for something that isn't a hardware issue.


I agree. After testing the replacement Bolt I am was seeing 4K on both Netflix and Amazon. I could not go back and test the old one since it was deauthorized. I installed the new one in place of the old one. The 4K went away. Backtracking I finally figured out the significant difference was that I tested on HDMI port 3 and installed it on port 1. I could not find any documentation for my Samsung TV that says the ports are different.
I have had some problems with Amazon hanging, but I have not run it very much.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Amazon has some 4k content on mine too, not a lot, but some.

On Samsungs, I have 3, usually only the yellow hdmi ports support everything. Also you might need to go into the TV setting under Picture / Expert Settings and make sure the HDMI UHD Color is turned on for all ports that support it. Mine was off by default and I had problems with 4k until I turned it on.


----------



## xxsj (Jun 21, 2016)

My Bolt 500gb has the same exact problem, connected thru ethernet.

4K Netflix, 1080P Amazon Video when trying to watch The Grand Tour… but upstairs, an extra 300 feet of ethernet away from the 1GBPS Cable Modem, my TiVo Bolt Vox gets 4K watching the same show


----------



## MrMelC (Mar 31, 2018)

SkyCar said:


> I have a new Bolt, and a 4K TV. Bolt claims to be 4K. I am an OTA user, so nothing there is 4K yet. That leaves the streaming Apps. My TV sees the HDMI connection from the Bolt as 3840x2160, which is good (4K). However, when playing a nominally 4K video from the Amazon App, the BOLT itself says that the video is 1080p, and it really doesn't look 4K to me. (In the Amazon App, the 1080p indication appeared when pausing the video.)
> View attachment 30834
> 
> 
> ...





SkyCar said:


> I have a new Bolt, and a 4K TV. Bolt claims to be 4K. I am an OTA user, so nothing there is 4K yet. That leaves the streaming Apps. My TV sees the HDMI connection from the Bolt as 3840x2160, which is good (4K). However, when playing a nominally 4K video from the Amazon App, the BOLT itself says that the video is 1080p, and it really doesn't look 4K to me. (In the Amazon App, the 1080p indication appeared when pausing the video.)
> View attachment 30834
> 
> 
> ...


So is the Amazon 4K issue resolved? I'm on my 3rd Bolt and still no 4K for Amazon... It works fine with Netflix and YouTube. Getting TiVo to admit they have an issue with that is borderline ridiculous!


----------



## ubell (Oct 23, 2002)

My issue was resolved when they sent a new Bolt and I plugged it into a different HDMI port to test it out. I then installed it and plugged it in to the original port and it stopped working so I moved it back to the other port. This is a Samsung TV from around 2015. HDMI port 1 for some reason did not tell the Bolt that it was 4k in some cases.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ubell said:


> This is a Samsung TV from around 2015. HDMI port 1 for some reason did not tell the Bolt that it was 4k in some cases.


Some 4K TVs, perhaps only earlier on, only supported the required HDMI 2.0 & HDCP 2.2 specs on a limited number of HDMI ports, sometimes only one.


----------



## SkyCar (May 31, 2017)

I still see no signs of the Amazon app being 4K. On the native Amazon App on my Samsung TV, some shows appear with the [Ultra HD] banner. Nothing like that on the TiVO app.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

SkyCar said:


> I still see no signs of the Amazon app being 4K. On the native Amazon App on my Samsung TV, some shows appear with the [Ultra HD] banner. Nothing like that on the TiVO app.


This is what shows up from the Amazon app on my TiVos. It shows up as UltraHD below the scrub bar. As opposed to showing 1080P HD when it's just playing back a 1080P encode.


----------



## SkyCar (May 31, 2017)

aaronwt: you are correct. [UltraHD] shows up when the show is paused. And, in fact, the TiVO Amazon Prime Video menu page offers a row of "Original Series in 4K Ultra HD". I'm not sure why I didn't see this earlier. Maybe it has something to do with the difficulty I have had setting the output resolution.


----------



## Ilovemyteevo (Sep 11, 2007)

the bolt is not Amazon UHD certified yet (it's in progress). When it was showing UHD videos late last year that was someone's mistake. Yes, it's been 4 years or so since bolt launched and still no UHD for Amazon. Typical Tivo..... Mini Vox has Amazon UHD certification. HDR is slated to hit our boxes this year, but Tivo seems to always miss their own deadlines so don't hold your breath.


----------



## Ziggy86 (Jun 23, 2004)

So does Netflix app on the bolt work with 4K?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Ziggy86 said:


> So does Netflix app on the bolt work with 4K?


Yes. UHD in SDR.


----------

